# the $20 prop that took a wrong turn:the Undine



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Behold the deadly beauty from the deep, captured not very well with my not very good photo skills.
















the concept was a see-thru ghostly mermaid, with wispy scraggly hair.








i did it like the duct tape dummy with seranwrap and packing tape around a friend and a wig head. then i added the tail. i'll post how to pics soon.








the problems:not enough packing tape, so i had to use white duct tape for some of it, and it was so see through that the bags i stuffed her with came through.ah well, she still looks creepy, and given the appropriate atmosphere will be very effective.








the whole thing cost no more than 6 bucks.
running around your dorm like mad trying to find more tape with a naked and imobilized girl in your room?-priceless


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice body....hehehe. Interesting concept for a prop...I can really see that coming off well with the right type of lighting. Keep us updated as this one develops further.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

fantasies in more ways than one!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ooooohh.... I can see her lit up with blue or green lights from behind. Very cool!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Silent Requiem said:


> i'll post how to pics soon.
> 
> running around your dorm like mad trying to find more tape with a naked and imobilized girl in your room?-priceless


Definitely an interesting concept. Will the how-to include pics of the naked and immobilized girl?

JK


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

if only those were the sorts of problems that I encountered when making props... !


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea, What Otaku said.. lol, That is a great concept.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL. I've got one started like this, but instead of a mermaid its an ethereal witch floating above my house. My cousin posed, and we had plenty of tape, but she started to hyperventilate when we were doing the head (yes, there were breathing holes). We had to cut the head part off quickly and got a pretty good chunk of hair. I'm not sure she's going to help with props anytime soon.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea SR...
hope to see pics of it lit up and how that looks


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lookin great....can't wait to see it finished up with the lighting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

BoysinBoo said:


> LOL. I've got one started like this, but instead of a mermaid its an ethereal witch floating above my house. My cousin posed, and we had plenty of tape, but she started to hyperventilate when we were doing the head (yes, there were breathing holes). We had to cut the head part off quickly and got a pretty good chunk of hair. I'm not sure she's going to help with props anytime soon.


Giving hair and devotion to the art of making props! LOL


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> LOL. I've got one started like this, but instead of a mermaid its an ethereal witch floating above my house. My cousin posed, and we had plenty of tape, but she started to hyperventilate when we were doing the head (yes, there were breathing holes). We had to cut the head part off quickly and got a pretty good chunk of hair. I'm not sure she's going to help with props anytime soon.


o.o this is why i used a wig head.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

that makes my hair hurt...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

An interesting idea...I hope you use it in your haunt!


----------

